# Dirty Funky Fusion potato chips review...



## kleenex (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I went to a mom and pop convenience store I pass all the time, but rarely go into and found this item.

This was a small 2oz bag for 75 cents.

The flavor to my best guess based on the ingredients list this is a Salt and vinegar potato chip that gets the added flavoring of paprika and turmeric

It did have the red flavoring to show the paprika and Turmeric flavoring.

These chips were nice and crunchy.

Some of the chips in the bag were nice and big.

It depended on the chip I think to what flavor you got.  Some had more Vinegar flavor, some more of what the paprika and turmeric flavor was.  The paprika and turmeric flavor was not that bad, but then it was not that special though.

I liked, but not loved the flavor.

I give this snackfood item a medium sized thumbs up.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 28, 2009)

*Onto the Dirty Smokey Chipotle potato chips review....*

Another flavor found at the same store.

I thought it really did have a smokey Chipotle flavor, not really hot though.

The chips were nice and crunchy.

Had some nice sized chips in the bag.

Each chip did have some seasoning on it.

I will give these chips a medium sized thumbs up.


----------

